# nesito aser un amplidor de 36.000 juazz para tapàr la musia del besino



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2016)

eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> eso



*Aquí* puedes encontrar información "Confiable"  sobre el tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2016)

kiero contatarme con el cumpa marabiya aci ce lo compro o alkilo

Ver el archivo adjunto 3174


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> kiero contatarme con el cumpa marabiya aci ce lo compro o alkilo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 3174



Puedes comenzar por conseguir los capacitores Wi Fi


----------



## chclau (Ene 1, 2016)

bolbieron lo temas muy teknicos?

haver, me pueden alludar con esto?

Vendo Fiat 600 nunca taxi.
Inclulle un amplificador de 600 was riales echo por mi uzando dos cosito de eso TDA.

Grasias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2016)

lo tda2002 alimentado kon 80 boltios suenan mui fuerte al konetarlos

e nel segundo beintiocho del bideo beo unos capacitadores levemente desconetados , aci mejora la alta fidelida ?


----------



## chclau (Ene 1, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> lo tda2002 alimentado kon 80 boltios suenan mui fuerte al konetarlos
> 
> e nel segundo beintiocho del bideo beo unos capacitadores levemente desconetados , aci mejora la alta fidelida ?



creo que son capasitore de grafeno y sera de alverjas, son wirelez, o sea, inhalanvricos.


----------



## magomac (Ene 1, 2016)

Hic..


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 1, 2016)

36.000* ¿RMS*?

*R*e
*M*onono
*S*uena


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

yo neesito uno de 350 juas, bien pulenta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

me olvide mencionar,lo quiero alimentar con los 5 volteos del puerto usb, ,,,,


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 1, 2016)

quiero hacer este ampli!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 2, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> eso





¿Es *nesario* tanto juazaje?

Me parece que no, ia lo ha dicho Carlo.


----------



## palurdo (Ene 2, 2016)




----------



## Alexis0159 (Ene 2, 2016)

Yo estoy conforme con un ampli. de 50-100w 

eh leido sobre amplificadores de mas de 70kw la verdad me deja sin palabras 

Yo creia que los amplis eran hasta 3kw jajaja.

Para tener gran potencia se requiere tamaño de cable mayor muy exajerado, mucho espacio, no eh visto altavoces para esos amplificadores aunque dudo que se conecten como minimo 500 altavoces en serie y paralelo para lograr la impendancia requerida, y la disipación de calor ni hablar ahi se requiere un buen aire acondicionado . Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 2, 2016)

Saludos compañeros.

Hay información tan confiable   y bien explicada, en este hilo, que sugiero a los moderadores destaquen este tema cuanto antes... seria una pena que se perdiera  en el foro. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

ya tego esuelto la alimentacion,asi da mas guass
me dijeron,que con el gato llego alos 600gigawass


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 2, 2016)

con un gato siamés da más, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)




----------



## yosimiro (Ene 2, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> con un gato *si al més* da más, no?



Y con un perro, *si a la semana.*

pss:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2016)

!!!!Hola a todos , feliz 2016 a todo Foro !!!!! 
Estuve lejos de la tecnologia (Internet y WIFI) en la suegrolandia desde natal hasta hoy 
Ejelente tema , ?? como jamear (molestar o trampar) lo sonido bestial de besinos extremamente malos educados ??.
Tuve ese mismo problema por haora , cuando lo sonido es de una radio FM ,eso es mas facil que sacar doce de niños , haora cuanto a CD , DVD o MP3     , hay que estudiar mucho mas como "molestar" la generación del programa de audio.
Pense en amplificar bestialmente (amplificadores activos mas antenas de alta ganancia)lo sinal de transmissón de un celular , eso porque los celulares tienem lo poder de molestar equipos de audio con un ruido bien caracteristico de cuando funcionando (trocando informaciones con la radio base)
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 2, 2016)

Guenas
Yo teno vesino ruindoso jutorriba  y central eléstrica jutonfrente    . Por güifi puedo subile unos vortios?. Arguien sabe pa acerlo?.

Desde ayer me estoy   

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 2, 2016)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Guenas
> Yo teno vesino ruindoso jutorriba  y central eléstrica jutonfrente    . Por güifi puedo subile unos vortios?. Arguien sabe pa acerlo?.
> 
> Desde ayer me estoy
> ...



Me anoto...


*Pasen el PCB.*


----------



## elgriego (Ene 2, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138507&stc=1&d=1451793199


LES PRESENTO LA FUENTE DE PODER QUE ADQUIRI,PARA MI PROSIMO AMPLIDOR DE 500 GIGOJAUZZZ.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

buenísimo de donde sacaste esos módulos ZPM


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 2, 2016)

Ase el ampliador zener pero ponele 20 transistores y contame!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2016)

Yo colocaría *30* transistores en la rama positiva y *34* en la rama negativa porque el amplificador trabaja mas cuando el parlante va pa' dentro del gabinete y comprime el aire.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 3, 2016)

Con 20+20 y 30 truchistores podes tumbar una pared, cuidado!


----------



## elgriego (Ene 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buenísimo de donde sacaste esos módulos ZPM



Los tenia un tal Todd the Wraith,No le vi la cara porque estaba oscuro,aunque hablaba raro,pami que era un dar gotico A,,,y se lo cambie por mi suegra,habra sido buen negocio.

No se pa la querra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2016)

Con 30 + 34 trazistore y la fuente eza

Ver el archivo adjunto 138507

Yegaríamos a la estrastofera (sic Memem)


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 3, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo colocaría *30* transistores en la rama positiva y *34* en la rama negativa porque el amplificador trabaja mas cuando el parlante *va pa' dentro *del gabinete y comprime el aire.



El tema...
*¿Sigue siendo electrónica?*



pss:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

del frasco numero 13


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 3, 2016)

36.000 juazz, eso nomas?,  te busco el circuito pero con un par de RCA-5671 a media maquina llegas a esa potencia. Te va a quedar algo así http://hawkins.pair.com/wowo/WOWO_091905_0044.jpg sin fuente, excitador y transformador de salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

rubenchaco dijo:


> 36.000 juazz, eso nomas?,  te busco el circuito pero con un par de RCA-5671 a media maquina llegas a esa potencia. Te va a quedar algo así http://hawkins.pair.com/wowo/WOWO_091905_0044.jpg sin fuente, excitador y transformador de salida.


!!!!!Cielo Santo !!!!!
Decenas o quizaz cientienas de puros  KWattios 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 3, 2016)

Cuando temine tu ampliador , me lo empresta?? ya tengo a que conectarlo!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

listo ya no es gracioso 
no hay que burlarse tanto ,un poco esta bien


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 3, 2016)

Yo tengo éste en un sistema de tres vías ¡¡¡¡¡ y es el tweter de agudos !!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 3, 2016)

Alcanza Papurri...


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 3, 2016)

Lo prometido es deuda, va el circuito

Según el fabricante http://www.tubebooks.org/tubedata/hb-3/transmitting_tubes/5671.pdf con 10.200 volts y 5,8 amper en placa obtenemos 37 kw a la salida.
la 9c22 es intercambiable con la 5671.




Transformador de salida




Hermosa con la luz apagada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

?? Quizaz no serias mas facil provocar un corto circuito proposital y fatal  en lo transformador de la alta tensión para baja tensión del RED electrica (13,8KV/ 220 o 110 Vac) ?? 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 3, 2016)

Ese es el transformador de modulación, después de  el par 5671 en push pull. El transformador de alimentación es mucho mas grande.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 4, 2016)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Ese es el transformador de modulación, después de  el par 5671 en push pull. El transformador de alimentación es mucho mas grande.



*Buenos Dias Ruben,Quedese tranquilo,que tanto Daniel ,como otros colegas ,entre los que me incluyo,sabemos de lo que esta hablando,es verdad que hoy dia con los mosfet y la modulacion por pulso estas bellezas van quedando relegadas,si habre destruido testers con estos maravillosos equipos.*

 Continuando con el hilo original.

Estan buenas estas lampadas pal amplidor de 36000 juaz,mepa que si ponemos 4 en palalelo,sacamo un monton de juazz,eso si me parece que calienta un poco y ademas al pasar cerca se me van a erizar lo pelo,Bah,lo poco que me quedan.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola señores , mi idea es calar (quitar) lo sonido tan molesto generado por lo besino malo educado y no medir fuerça con el (besino) generando un sonido mas elevado aun que el de modo tranpar su sonido tan molesto.
Asi la idea de sabotar la RED electrica serias un meo de silenciar ese ,haora si ese "traste" recorrer a un equipo automotivo tengo la absoluta certeza que Don Fogonazo con su astucia y recursos disponibles en las manos sape como resolver ese caso de mismo modo que ya resolveste otros semejantes  , jejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejeje
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola señores , mi idea es calar (quitar) lo sonido tan molesto generado por lo besino malo educado y no medir fuerça con el (besino) generando un sonido mas elevado aun que el de modo tranpar su sonido tan molesto.
> Asi la idea de sabotar la RED electrica serias un meo de silenciar ese ,haora si ese "traste" recorrer a un equipo automotivo tengo la absoluta certeza que Don Fogonazo con su astucia y recursos disponibles en las manos sape como resolver ese caso de mismo modo que ya resolveste otros semejantes  , jejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejeje
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



​

*Convenientemente orientada* 

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 138554​
> 
> *Convenientemente orientada*
> 
> ​


Pense en algo mas "caliente" asi como una metralladora o fuzil , como ya sugeriste en otros casos pasados      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 4, 2016)

*Con respecto a los vecinos molestos que escuchan radios Fm ,con musicasdesagradables para quien subscribe yo tengo una solucion,por lo menos para erradicar esa molesta estacion ,dos cuadras a la redonda,consiste en lo siguiente.

Advertimos que antes de realizar este procedimiento debe requerirse al asesoramiento legal de los letrados,como asi al pago de la tasa correspondiente a la fogonazo inc.


1 )Procedimiento,se debe identificar la estacion molesta,por lo general cada tanto anuncian su fcia,caso contrario debe dotarse uno ,de un receptor,y proceder a la radioidentificacion.

Una ves obtenido este dato,se debe dirigir uno ,a su laboratorio taller,si uno se dedica a la rf y mantenimiento de transmisores le resultara mas facil.

2) Tomar un excitador de 40w o mas,y ajustarlo a la frecuencia anteriormente localizada,luego verificar si el dipolo que deberiamos tener instalado en nuestro tanque de agua esta dentro del rango de la frecuencia molesta,si no es asi deberemos reducir la potencia a niveles ,en que no actuen las protecciones del equipo,o en su defecto ajustar,dicho dipolo a la fcia corresponciente,por lo general si alimentamos un par de varillas en 45,se comportan perfectamente,como si fueran de 50 Ohm. Eso si desparrama un poquito.

3) Una ves que tengamos listo el tx y su antena,ajustados a la correspondiente fcia,procederemos a inyectarle un audio de nuestra preferencia,musica de los 80,rock nacional,rock simfonico etc.

4) Rapidamente veremos como el sujeto molesto ,procedera a apagar el molesto receptor ,o en caso contrario apreendera que existe musica en el mundo y obtengamos asi un nuevo aliado para nuestras filas. 

5) En el caso que el sujeto busque otra estacion desagradable para nuestra apreciacion musical,repetir todo a partir del paso 1.

Quien subscribe ,no se hace responsable de los daños u lesiones que pueda sufrir el que realice estas practicas.

La fogonazo inc tambien posee un grupo de patovicas a precio razonable para proteger al que realizara este procedimiento,y fuera descubierto por ese vecino molesto,consultar en las oficinas de la misma,tasas y requisitos.


Saludos.
*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *Con respecto a los vecinos molestos que escuchan radios Fm ,con musicasdesagradables para quien subscribe yo tengo una solucion,por lo menos para erradicar esa molesta estacion ,dos cuadras a la redonda,consiste en lo siguiente.
> 
> Advertimos que antes de realizar este procedimiento debe requerirse al asesoramiento legal de los letrados,como asi al pago de la tasa correspondiente a la fogonazo inc.
> 
> ...


Jajajajajjaajajaa como ya aclare jamear (molestar o trampar) sonidos desagradabiles oriundos de radios AM o FM es muy facil , ahora interferir propositalmente (por una buena causa) equipos tipo : CD , DVD , MP3 ,las cosas canbiam y mucho , hay que estudiar mucho el tema para lograr hacer iso   
Penso en amplificar bestialmente lo sinal de un telefono celular y con auxilio de una antena de alta ganancia y muy direcctiva apuntar directamente esa para la fuente de sonido y : piiii, pipi ,pipipipi , piriri , pipipi , jajajajajajajajajaja
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 4, 2016)

sho consegí en la casa de elestronica una volsa a güen presio de BC547, quiciera saver si algien tiene el sircuito y la placa, provada para armar una potensia de unos 5000 uatios nomas, yo tengo unos sien transimistores, alcansaran o compro mas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

yo me  puedo hacer un amplificador o una radio con en ne555 
es de enserio ,si se puede


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 4, 2016)

Volviendo al vecino...

¿Con un *PEM*?

Qué se yo, tal vez un megatón, algo livianito.

Claro, puede haber algún efecto colateral...

_Nimiedades_.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 5, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Volviendo al vecino...
> 
> ¿Con un *PEM*?
> 
> ...



El problema seria conseguir el material fisionable.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 5, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Volviendo al vecino...
> 
> ¿Con un *PEM*?
> 
> ...



Esta esto, el tema que no parece la gran cosa:
http://es.wikihow.com/construir-un-generador-de-pulso-electromagnético-(PEM)

Y esto otro, una bomba E, que además de ser demasiado, no creo que la podamos conseguir











En fin, hace bien reirse de vez en cuando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2016)

Ahhhhh si el plano dice que va con BASELINE JDAM  . . . entonces no duele


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2016)

y en el video al sujeto que lo subio como le consta que tiene tanta galleta

es decir 1500 W rms me suena a que se puede subir a la luna con una escalera.

¿como se mide la potencia en un amplificador casero?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> y en el video al sujeto que lo subio como le consta que tiene tanta galleta
> 
> es decir 1500 W rms me suena a que se puede subir a la luna con una escalera.
> 
> ¿como se mide la potencia en un amplificador casero?


!Con auxilio de un Waltimetro casero ! Jajajajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajajaja
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2016)

asi se calcula la guatancia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2016)

Boltage al cuadrado divdo la pedancia de la corneta , t da la potencialida de pico osea Pp


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 6, 2016)

esdesir

si mido 50v DC en las salidas del amplificador y mi bosina mide 8 oms debere tener una guatancia de 312.5 guats rms


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> esdesir
> 
> si mido 50v DC en las salidas del amplificador y mi bosina mide 8 oms debere tener una guatancia de 312.5 guats rms


Mejor aun serias medir con una bosina de 2 omios      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> esdesir
> si mido 50v DC en las salidas del amplificador y mi bosina mide 8 oms debere tener una guatancia de 312.5 guats rms


 
simides 50 V*DC* en la vosina , ya se quemó la vosina  y algun trasistor se salia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2016)

como medir guass con let's ,quien save


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 6, 2016)

con un kilo de queso se puede?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> con un kilo de queso se puede?


Kreo ke si y mejor aun si es agregado con mermelada de guayaba, jajajajajajajajajajajjjajajajaajajaja
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> simides 50 V*DC* en la vosina , ya se quemó la vosina  y algun trasistor se salia


Eso depende y mucho de la potenzia de la  bosina ,la mia  NO esa tiene alanbre 10AWG arrollado en su bobina , quien quema son los amplificadores , jajajajjjajajajajjaajajja
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Ene 6, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> http://cs304110.userapi.com/v304110746/1586/fvxmuJ7h2-s.jpg
> 
> 
> Yo tengo éste en un sistema de tres vías ¡¡¡¡¡ y es el tweter de agudos !!!!!



Yo estoy armando un ampli con un tda2006 alimentado a ±280v especial para ese tweter  saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2016)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Yo estoy armando un ampli con un tda2006 alimentado a ±280v especial para ese tweter  saludos.


Entonses te recomendo altamente armar dos TDA2006 en puente , su potenzia de salida quadruplica            
Att, 
DanieL Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2016)

Y si ademas los pones en puente paralelo . . .  octuplica


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 7, 2016)

Para esa tension tan baja lo mejor es usar un aplificaor TEDEA280, ese cirve para 280 boltios y da mas juazz en la vozina immenza de de seis pulgadas que me prestaron


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 9, 2016)

Me encontre un pasa cd de esos redonditos suena genial, como lo enchufo en la moto? Así escucho musica vien peola!! ¡!!!!¡

Pd: dice que es de 1000 guas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Me encontre un pasa cd de esos redonditos suena genial, como lo enchufo en la moto? Así escucho musica vien peola!! ¡!!!!¡
> 
> Pd: dice que es de 1000 guas.



!!!!Muy sensillo aser lo que quieres  , basta conectar tu toca CDs a los 12 Boltios de la Vateria y listo       !!!!
encuanto viajas  de moto la vateria es cargada        , energia gratis (Free)      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 9, 2016)

acavo de leer en un folleto minicomponente pioner 1700 whats PMPO y 1500 whats RMS.
con hermosos bafles de plastico yo creo que ci a sonar perron tanto que hasta ladraria. 
necesito comprar ese minicomponente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> acavo de leer en un folleto minicomponente pioner 1700 whats PMPO y 1500 whats RMS.
> con hermosos bafles de plastico yo creo que ci a sonar perron tanto que hasta ladraria.
> necesito comprar ese minicomponente.


?? Cuantos Whats ?? 
PMPO, traduzindo : " Potenzia Maxima Para Otarios ", jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajjjjjjajajjjjjjaaaaaa
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Ene 9, 2016)

.



 GüassUp !!!!!.



 .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2016)

3000 wasap de potensia 
wasapea a lo loco el tda


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 9, 2016)

pues aci desia el folleto

minicomponenete pioner 1500 Whats RMS. y para acabar de fregar 1700 Whats PMPO


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 9, 2016)

El JVC que destripe era de 1000 wats, tenian2 tda 7294....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2016)

poes que pulenta ¡¡¡¡



shevchenko dijo:


> El JVC que destripe era de 1000 wats, tenian2 tda 7294....



eso es de verdad (si tiene dos 7294) ,pero si le pones dos tda7291 
a cuantos juas lo llevarias


----------



## J2C (Ene 9, 2016)

.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> poes que pulenta ¡¡¡¡




 Con pajaritos ??????.



 .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> El JVC que destripe era de 1000 wats, tenian2 tda 7294....


Y eran miseros 1000 Whats eso porque seguramente los TEDEAS no estaban en puente     , que lástima 
Att, 
Ganiel Gopez


----------



## Alexis0159 (Ene 9, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> acavo de leer en un folleto minicomponente pioner 1700 whats PMPO y 1500 whats RMS.
> con hermosos bafles de plastico yo creo que ci a sonar perron tanto que hasta ladraria.
> necesito comprar ese minicomponente.



mm te recomiendo ke loz vafles de plaztico loz camvies por unoz vafles con cajas de carton  ba a sonar muy perrron hazta va a tumbar la pared. La casa del besino resonara muy juerte 

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

!!! Cuanto menor la frequenzia en Hz que alcanza tu equipo ,mejor aun mas para molestar tu besino con resonancias estruturales indesejables !!!!!, jajajajajajajjjjjjaaajajajja
Att, 
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Y eran miseros 1000 Whats eso porque seguramente los TEDEAS no estaban en puente     , que lástima
> Att,
> Ganiel Gopez



JVC MX-D402T 








J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un me gusta doble ,polenta con pajaritos,con paloma :babear:


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 9, 2016)

entonces el carton ayuda en la agustica del vafle


un amigo le pone cubetas de plastico para que suene mas perron


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> JVC MX-D402T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mucho cuidado con que escribes vossa magestad , eso porque hay diferentes significados para una misma palabra dependendo de la latitude donde el es dicho , jajajajajajajajjjjjaaajjajajajajsa
Att, 
Ganiel Gopez,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2016)

no contaba con tu astucia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no contaba con tu astucia


Menos , menos ,menos con lo tienpo y mucha buena voluntad voi apriendendo mucho por aca (Foro). 
?? Afinal cuantos Grasileiros ud conoce que aun insisten en molestar aca por esas latitudes ??  
Att, 
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 9, 2016)

Salvo que este equivocado, pero tendría la impresión que es uno de esos temas que en realidad no llevan a ninguna parte.
Conocí de hecho, hace mucho (cara a cara), uno que lo que le gustaba era discutir. Pero su verdadera intención era irritar al otro, y discutía tonterías, y la discusión no llegaba a ningún lugar. Era terrible, tenía mucha experiencia para alargarlas, y claro, caí en su momento como un incauto.
Onda, claro, las historias del abuelo Simpson, del capítulo que hacen huelga en la planta nuclear. Y el Sr. Burns le contrata como rompehuelgas


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 10, 2016)

Saludos compañeros.

Navegando por el foro, encontré  esto:




> *maravillas audio dijo:*
> 
> hola amigo eso es todo teoria pero hablemos de fuentes de alto consumo nada de tonterias, hablamos de fuentes que en euros valen mas que cualquier aparato electrico y que cualquier amplificador, aparte de que pesan burradas de kilos, condensadores de gran potencia .
> lo de a que altaboz se conecta respuesta rapida y sencilla
> ...



Las ultimas palabras tienen tanta profundidad que las voy a usar en mi firma 

Lamento mucho haberme registrado después de la desaparición de este gran maestro, lo hubiera contactado por MP y pedirle ser su discípulo :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon: seguramente la CIA lo tiene trabajando en algún proyecto de defensa super secreto... y así como son ellos, seguramente le van a *exprimir hasta la ultima gota...* de conocimiento.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 10, 2016)

sovre todo con la palabra *altaboces *repetida varias beces

creo que es el maistro de la acustica.

si pongo 6 altaboces dentro de cubetas tendre muchas whats


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2016)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Navegando por el foro, encontré  esto:
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , yo conosco un dicho muy semejante : "La cabeza fue hecha para pensar y no para separar los oídos" , jajajjjajajajjajjajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 10, 2016)

mi papa decia uza la de penzar.


----------



## J2C (Ene 10, 2016)

.


 El mío decía que después de usarla, suba el cierre !!!!!!.




 .


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 10, 2016)

Saludos compañeros.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 12, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> pues aci desia el folleto
> 
> minicomponenete pioner 1500 Whats RMS. y para acabar de fregar 1700 Whats PMPO



 Y cuantos was agarra del enchufe,poque si dice en el papelito ,algo asi como ,cosumo 100 guas,puede que entregue esoz 1500 Whats.

creo que le dicen lei de om o algo ashi.


Saludos.

Pd en cualquier momento nos borran todos los posteos.

Pd2 Me encantaba maravillas audio,si no fuera, porque existen las leyes de la fisica,y que lamentablemente conocemos a la perfeccion ,podriamos suponer que lo que decia era posible.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 12, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Pd en cualquier momento nos borran todos los posteos.
> 
> :






*Noooooo.*

*¿Y que se pierda todo esto?.*


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 12, 2016)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Yo estoy armando un ampli con un tda2006 alimentado a ±280v especial para ese tweter  saludos.



 Podrías publicar el esquema? Gracias por adelantado


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 12, 2016)

avra radiograbadorasa pilas *k* entreguen 1000guats


----------



## palurdo (Ene 12, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Podrías publicar el esquema? Gracias por adelantado



Marchando el esquema... Espero que se entienda bien porque esta en un inglés muy técnico.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 12, 2016)

es que el aagua vendita le da mas waths a la tierra.

los mecanicos dicen:

si los las luces del coche no prenden es una tierra.

y si el radio le faltan guats metele agua vendita y mas cacahuates de soldadura


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2016)

muy buen dato , a tener en cuenta


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 13, 2016)

Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!  Goloooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:
entre la vozina e 2 joms, el h2o vendita, e trafo de alta y vaja, un par de kapatitoreeee lilitrolitiko y los tedea tamo listos 

¿ke onda el pre? ¿lo sakamo de la vodeorokola?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 13, 2016)

estoi casi seguro *K* es de construlla su bideorocola.com

ai si podria oir a mi yeni ribera 
jaja


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 13, 2016)

seno podemo´ fachiar una página que se llame destruyasuvideococacola.org y no garpamo´ impuestos.

ebacion fiskal!!!!!!!  YESSSS!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 13, 2016)

llo tenia un maistro *k* decia ;

el 90 por ciento de las fayas es por los manotas que habren los aparatos y no saben como repararlos y los deskomponen mas


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 14, 2016)

Ché, pero hablando *en serio*:

¿en ke kedo eto? ¿vamo a armar un mostro pa aserle la conpentencia a marabiya y boltear el ovelisko de Cap. Fed.? ¿alguien tiene alguna fuente pulento-pulento?

Yo digo que tornemos el tema en algo serio y ayudemos a 2m a quemarle los oídos de su vecino...

2m ¿Tenés "alta fuente, loco"? Entre todos podemos gestar un flor de engendro ultra-poderoso y te queda para tu uso personal y militar.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2016)

Aka sta la pover supli pal amplidor.

Ver el archivo adjunto 138507

Y en cazo de no conseguis esa, pode uza estas

http://www.cat.gov.in/technology/laser/less/images/PowerSupply.jpg


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Aka sta la pover supli pal amplidor.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138507
> 
> ...


Me guta lo banco de capazitores , eses son rellenos de azeite para aquantar la alta tensión      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 14, 2016)

miren llo kreo K si se ba  aser el inbento

ai K usar muchas tierras, entre mas tierras tengamos ban a aguantas los guats.

una bocina perrona que le falte ladrar 






y no olbidar un amplificador vien chido pero conektarlos en serie






el diagrama que me dio mi patron es este:






si todo los conektamos en serie el vecino terminara con oidos rompidos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> miren llo kreo K si se ba  aser el inbento
> 
> ai K usar muchas tierras, entre mas tierras tengamos ban a aguantas los guats.
> 
> ...


 Imaginem ustedes  , si los millones de Chinos quedarse "conectados" asi , gañariam cualquier guerra mundial , bastando para eso apuntar la "salida" directamente para su enemigos !!!!!!        
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2016)

Poseo um *tranformerdor de luse de nion* komo de diesicei mil boltio pa aser la fuente , pensaba restificar kon uno celenio y uno capacitadore komo ezto



elgriego dijo:


> http://www.cat.gov.in/technology/laser/less/images/PowerSupply.jpg


 
Tonse , despue podria poner los TEDEA2005 en serie ¿?¿? Kon sien TEDEA's alcansaria ?¿?¿


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 14, 2016)

Si, wachín, acá te paso el ezkema de comon chufarlos



No te konfundás el orden , mirá que si no detona!!!

Además así podés repartir los 100.000 boltios, tirando +-9  por tedea

No digas que no me esmeré!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2016)

Ha gracia gato  , yo creia que ivan la alimentasione en serie de lo sien TEDEA , todala entrada junta y todala salida junta y asi octener vuen sonido con baria vosina de 2 oms , y adema k tenga vuen golpe 

Aora me keda vien claro 

Tene el disenio de la plaketa en PPF  ¿


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 14, 2016)

añeñe asi merengues mendez

va la conecsion 






mas tegnico

Ver el archivo adjunto 138933

asi ai muchos guats






solo que pienzo que los sliw reits de los amplificadores deve ser mayor y no a 9v y -9v

mejor los conejtamos directo a la clavija, total mas corriente


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 14, 2016)

Estoy de akuerdo con TRILO-BYTES:

el sliu reit está pal tujes en mi diseño.... 

podemos gaztar meno guita en tedeas y fachiar el siguiente engendro:



así aprovechamó la fuente como sta, los güaz se multiplikarian hasta infinito, obteniendoze un pulentencia nunca antej lograda!  es el LHC de los amplidores

lo que si no sé es a donde car...o salen 

Igual, sé que me van a decir que hay un error en el circuito... pero yo creo que a media onda igual debe tirar


----------



## elgriego (Ene 15, 2016)

Aka les mueztro el prosimo amplidor que me via a acer pa pasar mushica pal barrio.

ezpero consegui toda las piesas,se lo dejo como ocion.

http://earthsignals.com/kmpcxmtr.html

Pd shi alguno me puede alludar con algunas coshas se lo vua a agradece.

Pd2 Me tiene que deshir lo que la junan lunga,como colgarme de la lus ,porque esto me parece que gasta un poco ,,,NO.??? 



Shaludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Si, wachín, acá te paso el ezkema de comon chufarlos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138933
> 
> ...


    penso en canbiar los amplificadores por "BBDs"  (lineas de atrazo analogicas)    , pero voi conectarlas ao revés ,asi puedo avanzar en lo tienpo   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 15, 2016)

Ni te gastez Daniel, ezo ia lo echo io:


ete tambien funka con tedeas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Ni te gastez Daniel, ezo ia lo echo io:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138980
> ete tambien funka con tedeas


Noooooooooo nin preciso gastar nada , ya  tengo centineas del "PT2399" en mi charratas para reciclar ,jajajajajajajajajajajaja
Veer en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwjEtcjE5KzKAhWIkZAKHbsXC6gQsAQIGw
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 16, 2016)

komo veran mis estimadoz kolegas

andube inbstigando aserca de los bafles y me sugieren que haga esta bellesa americana.

















¿tendre muchos juazz con mi bosina de 12 pulgadas?

es para mi coche que suene mui juerte que se rompan los bidrios , eso quiero


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 16, 2016)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..... Alto flash, loco.........

Kon ezo rezolbimo el vardo de tener ke armar loz baflez para laz bozinas 

Ni gaztarze en aser la jaca de madera pa ponerlos, lo apoyamo direto al pizo, áci ce cienten más piolaz loz vajoz.

[DELIRIO MODE OFF] 

Sigo esperando que aparezca una propuesta seria de fuente para que *realmente* montemos un engendro animal del audio, de la máxima potencia que podamos, así como un valiente que se atreva a llevar el proyecto a cabo asistido por todos los demás.

[DELIRIO MODE ON] (O sea, vuelvo a ser el de siempre...  )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> komo veran mis estimadoz kolegas
> 
> andube inbstigando aserca de los bafles y me sugieren que haga esta bellesa americana.
> 
> ...



     Creo que esa caja de sonido arriba seguramente genera un sonido de malo a peor , muy  confuso con muchos atrazoz (delays) y tanbien un tanto "borracho" devido a su conplejo labirinto interno ,eso porque  las ondas sonicas internas si quedan molestadas  y finalmente perdidas y peor aun una mescla de  sonidos directos con sonidos reflejados debido a  tantos obstaculos en forma de labirinto en su area interna      , asi aun prefero la premera caja esa basada en un vasillame (envase) plastico para  agua potable  con 5 litros de capacidad         ,ese seguramente NO obstaculiza la buena propagación internas de las ondas sonicas , ademas proporciona un visual mucho  mas interesante y hermoso  con auxilio de muchos  Leds ritmicos de alto brillo de color azur (misma color del envase) eso para lograr una perfecta harmonia        
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Ene 18, 2016)

.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .... y tanbien un tanto "borracho" devido a su conplejo labirinto interno ........


Mucha Caipiriña/Caipiroska   !!!!!





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .... eso porque las ondas sonicas internas si quedan molestadas y finalmente perdidas y peor aun una mescla de sonidos directos con sonidos reflejados debido a tantos obstaculos en forma de labirinto en su area interna .....


Aflojando con la Feijoada que después los graves salen medios sordos   !!!!.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .... asi aun prefero la premera caja esa basada en un vasillame (envase) plastico para agua potable con ......


Con Don ó Sin Don   !!!!!!.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .... ademas proporciona un visual mas interesante y hermoso .....


Visualmente _*IMPECABLE*_ !!!!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 18, 2016)

Y con manija lo vuelves portátil 






Las cubetas igual sirven, sobre todo si tienen tapa, así tienes mas direccional el sonido y lo puedes proteger al transportarlas





Por cierto, también usaban TDAs


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2016)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:babear::babear::babear: Sin dudas algun, IMPECABLE :babear::babear::babear::babear:
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 18, 2016)

es que con los parametros tiele esmal calculas el vas dela bosina

y dice  Vas empuja 20litros entonces lo metemos el garrafon de 20litros o una cubeta de 19 litros

para que se oiga perron


----------

